# E-RX prescribing



## amartinez1 (Jun 1, 2011)

Is anyone aware of physcians having to mandatory compliant with e-rx prescribing? I received a fax from a company stating that according to CMS every physician will need to be submitting 10 prescriptions electronically by June 1, 2011. If physcians are not in compliance then there will be a 1% penalty. I thought it was a solicit fax but I called Medicare and was directed to E-RX prescribing manual. The manual is quite lengthy and it contradicts the implementation date from June 2011 and then January 2012. My concern is what if a physician does not prescribe at least the minimum of 10 that Medicare requires will this force physicians to start prescribing medication when it is not necessary in order to prevent from getting penalized. Would greatly appreciate any input on ERX prescribing.


----------



## jplouffe (Jun 1, 2011)

Our physicans have already started this and we have the same concerns, however were told that the physicans can write for aspirin, vitimans etc as long as the script is sent electronically it counts.


----------



## cheermom68 (Jun 2, 2011)

*eprescribing*

Unless your physician fits into one of the exceptions listed in the regulation, they must have 10 eprescribe encounters prior to June 30, 2011 or they will be penalized 1% of fee schedule in 2012.  In order to recieve the 1% bonus they must have 25 encounters prior to Dec 31, 2011.  The penalty goes up each year that they do not successfully eprescribe.  
There is alot of good information on the internet regarding eprescribe.

LeeAnn


----------



## janilee7@aol.com (Jun 9, 2011)

New listed exception by CMS:

--Physician is unable to electronically prescirbe due to local, state, or federal law or regulation (e.g. prescribes controlled substances)
--Physician infrequently prescribes (e.g., prescribe fewer than 10 prescriptions between Jan. 1, 2011 - June 30, 2011).

Physicians will have to apply for an exemption from the 2012 e-prescribing penalty via the web portal tool by Oct. 1, 2011. 
To view the proposed rule, look under "related Links Outside of CMS" at www.cms.gov/ERxIncentive/04_Statute_Regulations.asp. The proposed rule will be published in the Federal Register on June 1, 2011.


----------



## herrera4 (Jun 14, 2011)

reading the Part B newsletter and we fall into one of the "exemptions"
-physicians who prescribe frequently but only for ineligible types of visits. EXAMPLE: Surgeons

It states to start gathering the onformation for suubmitting an exemption claim

but I am not following on exactly an exemption claim is submitted? The G-codes are for the 2 exemptions listed above????


----------

